# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  مصطلحات العقود  الالكترونية

## sabra eg

للمتابعة ادخل على قسم المقالات في الموقع الالكترونيsabra-lt.com

----------

